# Realtek Hd Audio Manager.. Stereo Mixer?



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow with my new comp i dont see a feature for stereo mix. I went into sound and click "Show disabled Devices" and i say "Stereo Mixer" now my sound card has a Stereo Mixer tab on it. But still others cant hear my music. I am on teamspeak 3 and trying to play music over teamspeak but it doesnt seem to be working.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

Bump. Sorry its been a week i still need help with this. I just totally forgot about it!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Has it ever worked? Stereo Mix is driver and hardware dependent. It isn't supported in all drivers and not all audio chipsets support it.

Also, as you now appear to be using Win7, it wouldn't surprise me if it's simply a driver issue. Realtek and Win7 don't play nice together.


----------

